# No Admin Password



## techshopguy (Jan 8, 2010)

I have a user who has lost the Administrator password for his Windows 2003 Small Business Server. Any ideas on what I can use to get back in there without hosing up the whole OS?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Well we can't help you crack the password.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## maXrich (Jan 6, 2010)

When you install Windows, it automatically creates an account Administrator password to Blank.

Try this...

Start system and when you see Windows Welcome Login screen.
-Press 'CTRL+ALT+DEL' keys twice, this should bring up the classic Log In screen.

-Now type "Administrator" (without quotes) in Username and leave Password field Blank.
Now press Enter and you should be able to log in Windows.

You should now be able to access the Control Panel to reset all of your account passwords including the Administrator password.

Hopefully this will work for you. Good Luck.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

maXrich said:


> When you install Windows, it automatically creates an account Administrator password to Blank.
> 
> Try this...
> 
> ...


Re-read the original post, he has a Small Business Server.


----------



## techshopguy (Jan 8, 2010)

Well thanks for letting me know what you are not going to do Squashman. And thanks for the attempt maXrich. Still searching for an answer to this though.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

techshopguy said:


> Well thanks for letting me know what you are not going to do Squashman. And thanks for the attempt maXrich. Still searching for an answer to this though.


There is not much we can do to help you. We have an explicit forum rule that does not allow us to help with these types of problems.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

maXrich said:


> When you install Windows, it automatically creates an account Administrator password to Blank.
> 
> Try this...
> 
> ...


Apparently you have never installed a Windows Server.


----------

